# Bridgwater Carnival Parking



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I noticed that there were a large number of motorhomes parked in Morrisons and B&Q carparks, some taking up several bays. Did they only charge £4 even though more than one slot was used and did that cover overnight after the Carnival? When I left it looked like nearly all were settling in for the night!

I used my Toad to get in and watched from the High Street. It was a great spectcale and a thoroughly enjoyable evening and in spite of the awful events on the motorway, we did not have too much trouble getting back to our van afterwards.

peedee


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*bridgwater carnival*

hi pee dee,
you can park over night in b&q but not in morrisons ,the parking fee goes to the carnival charity so they said when i rang . glad you enjoyed the show ,we where going to go but went to ynity farm instead . bust wishes kenny & Rhona


----------



## silkcut1105 (Aug 7, 2010)

hi we stayed in b&q car park and paid 4 pounds to charity but was told we would have to leave by 9.30 am ,which was fine .we had a ball show was great .


----------

